# Intel Ethernet Adapter With Intel 82580 Controller



## annoyed (Oct 22, 2018)

First off let me say that I'm not a FreeBSD guru of any type.  I'm currently using pfSense 2.4.4 with FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p3.  I'm using an Intel E1G44HT I340-T4 4 port PCIe Ethernet Server Adapter that's supposed to have an Intel 82580 controller (from Intel's documentation:  https://ark.intel.com/products/49186/Intel-Ethernet-Server-Adapter-I340-T4).  The following URL shows that that the igb(4) driver is supposed to be compatible with the ethernet adapter I listed with the 82580 controller:  https://www.freebsd.org/cgi/man.cgi?igb(4) .  I'm using Suricata with pfSense for an IDPS.  I'm receiving netmap_grab_packets messages which I'm told means that FreeBSD is not compatible with my ethernet adapter using Suricata.  Would anyone know what may be occurring and how to fix it?  Any suggestions would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## yuripv (Oct 23, 2018)

annoyed said:


> I'm receiving netmap_grab_packets messages which I'm told means that FreeBSD is not compatible with my ethernet adapter using Suricata. Would anyone know what may be occurring and how to fix it?



Not without seeing the actual messages.


----------



## annoyed (Oct 23, 2018)

The following is an example I took from the console; there are many of these types of lines:
384.702616 [1071] netmap_grab_packets bad pkt at 856 len 2270


----------



## SirDice (Oct 23, 2018)

annoyed said:


> I'm currently using pfSense 2.4.4


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------



## annoyed (Oct 23, 2018)

SirDice...this same issue has been asked.  If you look at the first post's URL, it's from bugs.freebsd.  I hope the listed posts help.
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=226289
https://forum.netgate.com/topic/110562/suricata-causing-kernel-error-netmap_grab_packets-bad-pkt-at


----------



## SirDice (Oct 24, 2018)

Update the PR to include 11.2-RELEASE and add your logs. The current PR is likely to be ignored because it refers to an EoL version. Updating the PR will also send a new 'ping' to the mailing lists (where all the developers hang out).


----------



## annoyed (Oct 25, 2018)

SirDice...Thank you for the response.  I createe a FreeBSD Bugzilla account and updated the PR.  Hopefully one of the developers will be able to take a look and fix the issue.


----------



## vmaffione (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi, I just answered here https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=226289


----------

